# Breeder Info



## Guest

Hello - I am new to this site so please excuse if I am not doing it right. I am trying to get help my daughter with the search for a new Maltese puppy. Has anyone heard or bought a puppy from Southern Silks - Jeanne Roane. My daughter really likes her and her puppies but doesn't know very much about her and doesn't have the time right now to do some research as she is helping her husband's family right now. Thank you if you have any info.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756070


> Hello - I am new to this site so please excuse if I am not doing it right. I am trying to get help my daughter with the search for a new Maltese puppy. Has anyone heard or bought a puppy from Southern Silks - Jeanne Roane. My daughter really likes her and her puppies but doesn't know very much about her and doesn't have the time right now to do some research as she is helping her husband's family right now. Thank you if you have any info.[/B]


Here are some previous threads about that breeder:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14235

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27068


----------



## godiva goddess

:Welcome 3: 
Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!

But, nevertheless, 

WELCOME!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081


> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]



Thank you so much ~ is this the right place to ask the question about a certain breeder?


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756074


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756070





> Hello - I am new to this site so please excuse if I am not doing it right. I am trying to get help my daughter with the search for a new Maltese puppy. Has anyone heard or bought a puppy from Southern Silks - Jeanne Roane. My daughter really likes her and her puppies but doesn't know very much about her and doesn't have the time right now to do some research as she is helping her husband's family right now. Thank you if you have any info.[/B]


Here are some previous threads about that breeder:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14235

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27068
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you for this.... Jeanne Roane told my daughter she has the #6 Maltese competing right now ..... my daughter doesn't have the time right now so I told her I'd help her.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081


> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]


Your Mia is so darling............


----------



## I found nemo

Does she breed more than Maltese?
Her babies are very cute, but I don't know much about her


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756095


> Does she breed more than Maltese?
> Her babies are very cute, but I don't know much about her [/B]


Yes ... also Havanese ... she says her Maltese competing now and is #6 - she says she does not have males of her own so she sends her females to be bred with top lines - she has yet to give me a name tho - she mentioned Villa Malta line but I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756095


> Does she breed more than Maltese?
> Her babies are very cute, but I don't know much about her [/B]


Yes ... also Havanese ... she says her Maltese competing now and is #6 - she says she does not have males of her own so she sends her females to be bred with top lines - she has yet to give me a name tho - she mentioned Villa Malta line but I don't know what any of that means.


----------



## mi_ku_5

Villa Malta is an old line and IMO it has been corrupted by some skeezy breeders (Hollybelle).


----------



## k/c mom

So this is a business for her, apparently according to this press release:

http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-rele...ppies-80315.php

JEANERETTE, LA, December 20, 2008 /24-7PressRelease/ -- Southern Silks has declared today that Havanese and Maltese Puppies has become their main supply of dog breeds. The popularity of these breeds has made them more sellable to families. The Havanese and Maltese breeds both share incredible qualities that would make for a perfect fit for any family. Both the Havanese and Maltese puppies are widely revered as very cuddly and as highly intelligent breeds. Southern Silks decided to give greater importance to the selling of these lovable puppies more than any other dog breed in the world.

Dog owners now have the option to easily choose between a Havanese or a Maltese puppy. Southern Silks have greatly emphasized on the great qualities of these dogs. This led to their decision to focus and sell more of these breeds of dogs. Garnering more family-oriented attention than big guard dogs, the small breeds of dogs have become more popular around the world nowadays. Being considered as appropriate for apartments and houses, these Havanese and Maltese puppies definitely fits the typical cuddly and lovable dog needs of every family. Along with its cute quality, these breeds are considered as very intelligent which can make people feel that there definitely is another added family-member once they buy a Havanese or a Maltese puppy.

Southern Silks have now turned their full attention towards providing more Havanese and Maltese puppies for dog lovers who yearn for a great pet at home. They have increased the availability of puppies to choose from which can guarantee prospective customers that they can get the best Havenese or Maltese puppy that they want. People can order from Southern Silks by simply contacting them through e-mail or thru phone call. They also have a website where people can choose from the cute and cuddly Havanese and Maltese puppies. Dog lovers will definitely delight in the puppies offered by Southern Silks. 

For additional information on Southern Silks, contact Jeanne Roane or visit http://www.southernsilks.com.


About the Company:

Southern Silks is a company that is owned by Ms. Jeanne Roane. They offer quality breeds of small dogs that are excellent companions and make for incredible pets. All of the breeding stock are AKC registered purebred dogs. The company aims to provide top quality breed of dogs to dog lovers around the country.
Contact Details:
Jeane Roane
Southern Silks
Jeanerette La
70544
3373649376
[email protected]
http://www.southernsilks.com

And more of the same:
http://www.1888pressrelease.com/southern-s...m-pr-90973.html

http://www.malebits.com/article24784.html


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756115


> So this is a business for her, apparently according to this press release:
> 
> http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-rele...ppies-80315.php
> 
> JEANERETTE, LA, December 20, 2008 /24-7PressRelease/ -- Southern Silks has declared today that Havanese and Maltese Puppies has become their main supply of dog breeds. The popularity of these breeds has made them more sellable to families. The Havanese and Maltese breeds both share incredible qualities that would make for a perfect fit for any family. Both the Havanese and Maltese puppies are widely revered as very cuddly and as highly intelligent breeds. Southern Silks decided to give greater importance to the selling of these lovable puppies more than any other dog breed in the world.
> 
> Dog owners now have the option to easily choose between a Havanese or a Maltese puppy. Southern Silks have greatly emphasized on the great qualities of these dogs. This led to their decision to focus and sell more of these breeds of dogs. Garnering more family-oriented attention than big guard dogs, the small breeds of dogs have become more popular around the world nowadays. Being considered as appropriate for apartments and houses, these Havanese and Maltese puppies definitely fits the typical cuddly and lovable dog needs of every family. Along with its cute quality, these breeds are considered as very intelligent which can make people feel that there definitely is another added family-member once they buy a Havanese or a Maltese puppy.
> 
> Southern Silks have now turned their full attention towards providing more Havanese and Maltese puppies for dog lovers who yearn for a great pet at home. They have increased the availability of puppies to choose from which can guarantee prospective customers that they can get the best Havenese or Maltese puppy that they want. People can order from Southern Silks by simply contacting them through e-mail or thru phone call. They also have a website where people can choose from the cute and cuddly Havanese and Maltese puppies. Dog lovers will definitely delight in the puppies offered by Southern Silks.
> 
> For additional information on Southern Silks, contact Jeanne Roane or visit http://www.southernsilks.com.
> 
> 
> About the Company:
> 
> Southern Silks is a company that is owned by Ms. Jeanne Roane. They offer quality breeds of small dogs that are excellent companions and make for incredible pets. All of the breeding stock are AKC registered purebred dogs. The company aims to provide top quality breed of dogs to dog lovers around the country.
> Contact Details:
> Jeane Roane
> Southern Silks
> Jeanerette La
> 70544
> 3373649376
> [email protected]
> http://www.southernsilks.com
> 
> And more of the same:
> http://www.1888pressrelease.com/southern-s...m-pr-90973.html
> 
> http://www.malebits.com/article24784.html[/B]



Hmmmm.... well my daughter does not know what she is doing and I do not know either so this is why I am helping her - I guess it's not a good thing that she has so many puppies all the time .... she has sent my daughter some pictures are really adorable puppies but then again all puppies all adorable. She wnated my daughter to put a deposit ans thankfully she didn't - I think she needs to look around a little more.Thank you so much for your help - I appreciate it.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756094


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081





> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]


Your Mia is so darling............
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Mia says Thank you too! :ThankYou: :blush: 

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756122


> Hmmmm.... well my daughter does not know what she is doing and I do not know either so this is why I am helping her - I guess it's not a good thing that she has so many puppies all the time .... she has sent my daughter some pictures are really adorable puppies but then again all puppies all adorable. She wnated my daughter to put a deposit ans thankfully she didn't - I think she needs to look around a little more.Thank you so much for your help - I appreciate it.[/B]


I think your instinct is right and based on all the excellent info K/C Mom gave you, it probably would be better if your daughter looks elsewhere. There are many many reputable breeders in USA...your daughter should not have trouble finding a suitable breeder...just need to do some research and homework first. You can look on http://www.americanmaltese.org/ website and look for a breeder by state. 

Good Luck!! :Good luck:


----------



## madden

I don't have anything significant to add just good luck with your search!

:Welcome 3:


----------



## Starsmom

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756268


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756094





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081





> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]


Your Mia is so darling............
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Mia says Thank you too! :ThankYou: :blush: 

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756122


> Hmmmm.... well my daughter does not know what she is doing and I do not know either so this is why I am helping her - I guess it's not a good thing that she has so many puppies all the time .... she has sent my daughter some pictures are really adorable puppies but then again all puppies all adorable. She wnated my daughter to put a deposit ans thankfully she didn't - I think she needs to look around a little more.Thank you so much for your help - I appreciate it.[/B]


I think your instinct is right and based on all the excellent info K/C Mom gave you, it probably would be better if your daughter looks elsewhere. There are many many reputable breeders in USA...your daughter should not have trouble finding a suitable breeder...just need to do some research and homework first. You can look on http://www.americanmaltese.org/ website and look for a breeder by state. 

Good Luck!! :Good luck: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

NOT all AMA breeders are publically listed - their choice - however, contact Julie Phillips at [email protected] and ask her to send you all the AMA breeders in your area. She is the "in the know" person at AMA regarding AMA breeders.


----------



## Tina

Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.

http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507

I don't think she is on there.
Tina


----------



## ilovemymaltese

:Welcome 2: 

Does your daughter have a price range? We can help you find some better breeders if you would like


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 3 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756338


> Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.
> 
> http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507
> 
> I don't think she is on there.
> Tina[/B]



That's neat that a Lar Mor's Maltese is #14! She is right next door in South Carolina.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756342


> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 3 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756338





> Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.
> 
> http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507
> 
> I don't think she is on there.
> Tina[/B]



That's neat that a Lar Mor's Maltese is #14! She is right next door in South Carolina.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoa! That is double neat! Frankie came from LarMor's. Laraine has beautiful babies & her prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756430


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756342





> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 3 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756338





> Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.
> 
> http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507
> 
> I don't think she is on there.
> Tina[/B]



That's neat that a Lar Mor's Maltese is #14! She is right next door in South Carolina.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoa! That is double neat! Frankie came from LarMor's. Laraine has beautiful babies & her prices are very reasonable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are so many wonderful Maltese breeders out there that most of us have never even heard of. Tiffanee is another South Carolina breeder, isn't she? She's on the AMA list. She's not that far from where my daughter lives.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756479


> QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 08:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756430





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756342





> QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 3 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756338





> Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.
> 
> http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507
> 
> I don't think she is on there.
> Tina[/B]



That's neat that a Lar Mor's Maltese is #14! She is right next door in South Carolina.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whoa! That is double neat! Frankie came from LarMor's. Laraine has beautiful babies & her prices are very reasonable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

There are so many wonderful Maltese breeders out there that most of us have never even heard of. Tiffanee is another South Carolina breeder, isn't she? She's on the AMA list. She's not that far from where my daughter lives.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tiffanee Maltese is located in Columbia SC, well, Irmo SC, but same area; Loretta Gitto is the breeder's name and she has beautiful babies. Another SC breeder is Jamiks, Mike & Jan Jeffers. I saw them at the Hilton Head Show where they were showing a little boy out of Milove's (another SC breeder) & Angel's.

To the OP, I met these people by going to shows in the SC area, a great way to see some beautiful Malts and talk with the breeders. You can get show information from InfoDog.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756268


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756094





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081





> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]


Your Mia is so darling............
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Mia says Thank you too! :ThankYou: :blush: 

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756122


> Hmmmm.... well my daughter does not know what she is doing and I do not know either so this is why I am helping her - I guess it's not a good thing that she has so many puppies all the time .... she has sent my daughter some pictures are really adorable puppies but then again all puppies all adorable. She wnated my daughter to put a deposit ans thankfully she didn't - I think she needs to look around a little more.Thank you so much for your help - I appreciate it.[/B]


I think your instinct is right and based on all the excellent info K/C Mom gave you, it probably would be better if your daughter looks elsewhere. There are many many reputable breeders in USA...your daughter should not have trouble finding a suitable breeder...just need to do some research and homework first. You can look on http://www.americanmaltese.org/ website and look for a breeder by state. 

Good Luck!! :Good luck:

I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat. Have a great weekend 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE


> a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat[/B]


You should try Bonnie's Angels. She's a great breeder


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 3 2009, 12:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756338


> Here is a link to the top 20 Maltese from January 1, 2009 to February 28, 2009.
> 
> http://www.caninechronicle.com/Statistics/...lay.php?cat=507
> 
> I don't think she is on there.
> Tina[/B]


Hi Tina,
THANK YOU for the link - she is on there - she is #15 - she told my daughter had the #6 dog right now - but at least she does have a dog showing so she was truthful about that. My daughter asked her who her Sires and Dams are and breeding lines - she said she has all champion lines and she sends her females out to breed with championed males. She asked her for the pedigree and she said she would get it when my daughter registered the puppy. My daughter has asked a few times about the parents and she doesn't answer - she answered with she has the #6 dog out there now. So, my daughter is confused about what she is selling. Thanks again for your help! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756340


> :Welcome 2:
> 
> Does your daughter have a price range? We can help you find some better breeders if you would like [/B]


Hi ~ I asked her that question and she said no more than 3500.00 if possible - she is wants a very small female because she travels to visit me a few times a year and she wants to bring the little one with her on the plane - she wants all the things you find in a show dog but she isn't showing or breeding - just wants to spoil the little doll. Thank you and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 2 2009, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756320


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756268





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756094





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 2 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756081





> :Welcome 3:
> Ok, I had to edit..I thought someone here has one of her dogs, but I was incorrect...sorry!
> 
> But, nevertheless,
> 
> WELCOME![/B]


Your Mia is so darling............
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! Mia says Thank you too! :ThankYou: :blush: 

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756122


> Hmmmm.... well my daughter does not know what she is doing and I do not know either so this is why I am helping her - I guess it's not a good thing that she has so many puppies all the time .... she has sent my daughter some pictures are really adorable puppies but then again all puppies all adorable. She wnated my daughter to put a deposit ans thankfully she didn't - I think she needs to look around a little more.Thank you so much for your help - I appreciate it.[/B]


I think your instinct is right and based on all the excellent info K/C Mom gave you, it probably would be better if your daughter looks elsewhere. There are many many reputable breeders in USA...your daughter should not have trouble finding a suitable breeder...just need to do some research and homework first. You can look on http://www.americanmaltese.org/ website and look for a breeder by state. 

Good Luck!! :Good luck: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

NOT all AMA breeders are publically listed - their choice - however, contact Julie Phillips at [email protected] and ask her to send you all the AMA breeders in your area. She is the "in the know" person at AMA regarding AMA breeders.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

If you have sent me a message with info or just to wish me luck "Thank you" - I am new and not sure what I am doing and I'm not sure all my posts are showing - I wanted you to know I appreciate your help.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756590


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 12:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756340





> :Welcome 2:
> 
> Does your daughter have a price range? We can help you find some better breeders if you would like [/B]


Hi ~ I asked her that question and she said no more than 3500.00 if possible - she is wants a very small female because she travels to visit me a few times a year and she wants to bring the little one with her on the plane - she wants all the things you find in a show dog but she isn't showing or breeding - just wants to spoil the little doll. Thank you and have a nice weekend!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL you describe my Gigi perfectly  She was held back for show but she ended up being too small(barely 4 pounds) her breeder decided to sell her. So she has the looks and tempermant of a show dog. And she is a great traveling companion(Gigi will be flying next week with me to OH). I would definantely try Bonnie Palmer's Angels. She's a great breeder and maybe have a female that was held back for show. Somebody on the forum just got a beautiful little girl from her that was 6 months old and 2.5 pounds!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Madden @ Apr 2 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756277


> I don't have anything significant to add just good luck with your search!
> 
> :Welcome 3:[/B]



THANK YOU !


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568


> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!


----------



## madden

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just visit the website and you will see what the Chrisman look is. Mia definitely has the Chrisman look. (look at her eyes. So expressive!)


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is hard to express adequately in words..but if you go onto Chrisman's website, and just click on his champions, past puppies, etc, you will get a better idea of what his dogs look like. Each breeder has their own "look" to their lines...If I have to describe Chrisman look,...I probably would say, small round face, big big round eyes, shorter nose..compact, petite body (his dogs are on the smaller end of the standard)..Whenever I walk Mia, random pp would stop me and ask about her..they tell me she looks like a stuffed animal..LOL..like a baby doll face. Others tell me she kinda looks like Hello Kitty..LOL! I guess every person has their own adjectives but I do think Chrisman dogs have a "baby doll face" w/ really big eyes, and tiny black nose :wub: Hope that helped! xo


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756625


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is hard to express adequately in words..but if you go onto Chrisman's website, and just click on his champions, past puppies, etc, you will get a better idea of what his dogs look like. Each breeder has their own "look" to their lines...If I have to describe Chrisman look,...I probably would say, small round face, big big round eyes, shorter nose..compact, petite body (his dogs are on the smaller end of the standard)..Whenever I walk Mia, random pp would stop me and ask about her..they tell me she looks like a stuffed animal..LOL..like a baby doll face. Others tell me she kinda looks like Hello Kitty..LOL! I guess every person has their own adjectives but I do think Chrisman dogs have a "baby doll face" w/ really big eyes, and tiny black nose :wub: Hope that helped! xo
[/B][/QUOTE] Thanks - she is very very pretty - you are lucky !!!!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756074


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 2 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756070





> Hello - I am new to this site so please excuse if I am not doing it right. I am trying to get help my daughter with the search for a new Maltese puppy. Has anyone heard or bought a puppy from Southern Silks - Jeanne Roane. My daughter really likes her and her puppies but doesn't know very much about her and doesn't have the time right now to do some research as she is helping her husband's family right now. Thank you if you have any info.[/B]


Here are some previous threads about that breeder:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=14235

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27068
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you again and you have beautiful Maltese's...


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756576


> QUOTE





> a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat[/B]


You should try Bonnie's Angels. She's a great breeder 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Just wanted to thank you for referring Bonnie Palmer - my daughter got in touch with her last night and if all goes well she will be getting a little girl in August and I will be a fur Grandma  by the way is your GiGi from Bonnie .... she is so adorable .... I have encouraged my daughter to join this site when she gets her little girl. Thanks again and all the best to You and Gigi.


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756625


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is hard to express adequately in words..but if you go onto Chrisman's website, and just click on his champions, past puppies, etc, you will get a better idea of what his dogs look like. Each breeder has their own "look" to their lines...If I have to describe Chrisman look,...I probably would say, small round face, big big round eyes, shorter nose..compact, petite body (his dogs are on the smaller end of the standard)..Whenever I walk Mia, random pp would stop me and ask about her..they tell me she looks like a stuffed animal..LOL..like a baby doll face. Others tell me she kinda looks like Hello Kitty..LOL! I guess every person has their own adjectives but I do think Chrisman dogs have a "baby doll face" w/ really big eyes, and tiny black nose :wub: Hope that helped! xo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Alice...you left the round bear paws. I'm such a sucka for Benny's paws and those big round eyes. :wub: :wub: 

To the OP...hope all goes well with getting an Angel! Please keep us all updated


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 4 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757015


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756625





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is hard to express adequately in words..but if you go onto Chrisman's website, and just click on his champions, past puppies, etc, you will get a better idea of what his dogs look like. Each breeder has their own "look" to their lines...If I have to describe Chrisman look,...I probably would say, small round face, big big round eyes, shorter nose..compact, petite body (his dogs are on the smaller end of the standard)..Whenever I walk Mia, random pp would stop me and ask about her..they tell me she looks like a stuffed animal..LOL..like a baby doll face. Others tell me she kinda looks like Hello Kitty..LOL! I guess every person has their own adjectives but I do think Chrisman dogs have a "baby doll face" w/ really big eyes, and tiny black nose :wub: Hope that helped! xo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Alice...you left the round bear paws. I'm such a sucka for Benny's paws and those big round eyes. :wub: :wub: 

To the OP...hope all goes well with getting an Angel! Please keep us all updated 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much - hopefully she will be here in early August  we are all excited ... your Benny and Emma are gorgeous !


----------



## mom2bijou

*QUOTE



Thank you so much - hopefully she will be here in early August  we are all excited ... your Benny and Emma are gorgeous !

Click to expand...

*[/B]
Aww thank you! August will be here before you know it....gives you lots of time to prepare for the little one's arrival! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures of your grandangel!


----------



## Cosy

There are many of us here with Angel maltese, so your daughter's baby will most likely be related
to ours! Can't wait to see the new one!


----------



## anouk

Congratulations, I love Angel babies :wub: , can't wait for the pics!


----------



## I found nemo

:wub: Congratulations. Great choice :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 4 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757007


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756576





> QUOTE





> a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat[/B]


You should try Bonnie's Angels. She's a great breeder 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Just wanted to thank you for referring Bonnie Palmer - my daughter got in touch with her last night and if all goes well she will be getting a little girl in August and I will be a fur Grandma  by the way is your GiGi from Bonnie .... she is so adorable .... I have encouraged my daughter to join this site when she gets her little girl. Thanks again and all the best to You and Gigi.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your welcome. And thank you but my Gigi is from another breeder, Silkess Maltese in NC, but many people, like Cosy's mom malt. Good luck with the Angel


----------



## sophie

I am so happy that you decided to go with another breeder. I don't know how I missed this thread. 

I'll just say that my Annie whom I got from a rescue group was a turn in from a "breeder." "This" breeder got Annie in a swap and apparently turned her into a shelter because of a severe case of demodex which meant she couldn't be bred and the rescue group got her from the shelter. This breeder has also turned over several of her other dogs to the same rescue group for placement because of similar issues. She said this problem is not in her lines, though, all of these affected dogs she got in swaps.

I can say that Annie is one of the loves of my life and is truly a blessing, but I would NEVER buy a maltese, havenese or any other dog from the breeder.

 

Linda


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 4 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757034


> *QUOTE *


*



Thank you so much - hopefully she will be here in early August  we are all excited ... your Benny and Emma are gorgeous !

Click to expand...

*[/B]
Aww thank you! August will be here before you know it....gives you lots of time to prepare for the little one's arrival! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 4 2009, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757015


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756625





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756609





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756606





> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 3 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756568





> I hope I am doing this right and you can get this reponse... THANK YOU for your thoughts and help...I am starting to see this is not going to be easy - my daughter read the posts and she was a little sad because the seller has a puppy that was what she was looking for but she realizes now she needs to do more research and be better informed. *Also she said your little Mia is what she is looking for - a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat*. Have a great weekend [/B]


Aww....Thanks!! :wub: Mia is a Chrisman Maltese (http://chrismanpuppies.com/) Chrisman is a very well known show breeder, and his dogs have a Chrisman look, which is also what Mia has. Hope your daughter finds her perfect baby soon!  GOOD LUCK!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok... I have to ask - what is a Chrisman look? Apparently it's a very good look - your Mia is sooo pretty !!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It is hard to express adequately in words..but if you go onto Chrisman's website, and just click on his champions, past puppies, etc, you will get a better idea of what his dogs look like. Each breeder has their own "look" to their lines...If I have to describe Chrisman look,...I probably would say, small round face, big big round eyes, shorter nose..compact, petite body (his dogs are on the smaller end of the standard)..Whenever I walk Mia, random pp would stop me and ask about her..they tell me she looks like a stuffed animal..LOL..like a baby doll face. Others tell me she kinda looks like Hello Kitty..LOL! I guess every person has their own adjectives but I do think Chrisman dogs have a "baby doll face" w/ really big eyes, and tiny black nose :wub: Hope that helped! xo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Alice...you left the round bear paws. I'm such a sucka for Benny's paws and those big round eyes. :wub: :wub: 

To the OP...hope all goes well with getting an Angel! Please keep us all updated 

Thanks again!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 4 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757059


> Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures of your grandangel![/B]


Thank you !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 4 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757072


> There are many of us here with Angel maltese, so your daughter's baby will most likely be related
> to ours! Can't wait to see the new one![/B]


Thank you - I never thought about that aspect of it ...meaning being related to others here ... that's pretty amazing....I have encouraged my daughter to join now since everyone has been so wonderful and helpful. Maybe you know the answer to this question - does Angel Maltese breed alot - you said there many here with her babies and I read that the show dog breeder usually only has a few litters each year. Just wondering!
Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Anouk @ Apr 4 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757081


> Congratulations, I love Angel babies :wub: , can't wait for the pics![/B]


THANK YOU so much - my daughter will be joining and posting pictures once the baby arrives in August. Best to you and pretty Lizzie!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 4 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757118


> :wub: Congratulations. Great choice :biggrin:[/B]


THANK YOU... I'm so happy I found this site and asked about a breeder - it has been a blessing  in many ways. My daughter will be joining soon! ave a beautiful Sunday !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 4 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757294


> I am so happy that you decided to go with another breeder. I don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> I'll just say that my Annie whom I got from a rescue group was a turn in from a "breeder." "This" breeder got Annie in a swap and apparently turned her into a shelter because of a severe case of demodex which meant she couldn't be bred and the rescue group got her from the shelter. This breeder has also turned over several of her other dogs to the same rescue group for placement because of similar issues. She said this problem is not in her lines, though, all of these affected dogs she got in swaps.
> 
> I can say that Annie is one of the loves of my life and is truly a blessing, but I would NEVER buy a maltese, havenese or any other dog from the breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> Linda[/B]


THANK YOU so much for the info - thankfully I decided to try this site before my daughter committed to a puppy - she was VERY close to getting one but some things were making her nervous - the seller avoided questions about the Sire and Dam and pedigree so that was a red flag. Your Annie and Sophie are darling - best to all of you and THANKS again !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 4 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757194


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 4 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757007





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756576





> QUOTE





> a pretty petite little girl with a silky coat[/B]


You should try Bonnie's Angels. She's a great breeder 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Just wanted to thank you for referring Bonnie Palmer - my daughter got in touch with her last night and if all goes well she will be getting a little girl in August and I will be a fur Grandma  by the way is your GiGi from Bonnie .... she is so adorable .... I have encouraged my daughter to join this site when she gets her little girl. Thanks again and all the best to You and Gigi.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your welcome. And thank you but my Gigi is from another breeder, Silkess Maltese in NC, but many people, like Cosy's mom malt. Good luck with the Angel 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 5 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757592


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 4 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757072





> There are many of us here with Angel maltese, so your daughter's baby will most likely be related
> to ours! Can't wait to see the new one![/B]


Thank you - I never thought about that aspect of it ...meaning being related to others here ... that's pretty amazing....I have encouraged my daughter to join now since everyone has been so wonderful and helpful. Maybe you know the answer to this question - does Angel Maltese breed alot - you said there many here with her babies and I read that the show dog breeder usually only has a few litters each year. Just wondering!
Thanks again!
[/B][/QUOTE]


It can vary. Some of the long time breeders breed more and are more into showing in the group and BOS rings, so they breed more and have studied pedigrees for many years. Others prefer to keep it within a litter or two a year and show in the classes to further their line. Some breeders show their own dogs and some hire handlers.

Yes, some of us have Angel pups but we didn't all get them in the same month or even year. LOL My two are 2 yrs apart and I waited a year to get the first one. Others have waited and then some have called at just the right time and gotten theirs fairly soon.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 5 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757644


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 5 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757592





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 4 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757072





> There are many of us here with Angel maltese, so your daughter's baby will most likely be related
> to ours! Can't wait to see the new one![/B]


Thank you - I never thought about that aspect of it ...meaning being related to others here ... that's pretty amazing....I have encouraged my daughter to join now since everyone has been so wonderful and helpful. Maybe you know the answer to this question - does Angel Maltese breed alot - you said there many here with her babies and I read that the show dog breeder usually only has a few litters each year. Just wondering!
Thanks again!
[/B][/QUOTE]


It can vary. Some of the long time breeders breed more and are more into showing in the group and BOS rings, so they breed more and have studied pedigrees for many years. Others prefer to keep it within a litter or two a year and show in the classes to further their line. Some breeders show their own dogs and some hire handlers.

Yes, some of us have Angel pups but we didn't all get them in the same month or even year. LOL My two are 2 yrs apart and I waited a year to get the first one. Others have waited and then some have called at just the right time and gotten theirs fairly soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hello - my mother Belle Parish joined this site to help me find my "dream maltese" I had a male rescue in the past and was searching for a little girl to join me. THANKS to HER and ALL of you for your help in finding Bonnie's Angel's. I hope you are all reading this as there has been a turn of events and it goes to show you never know what life will hand you. After all your help I contacted Bonnie and she just had a litter of 3 females - so, as luck would have it - I could get one of her Angels .... I was beyond excited... I spoke with Bonnie and really liked her and felt so good about everything - My Mom and I were on cloud 9 - my mom bought a pink baby blanket for her Granddog's arrival ..... and then ..... 5 days later my Mother had a heart attack and has been diagnosed with pulmonary (sp) heart disease - she had surgery and she will be in a nursing home for at least 30 days and then home with help and on oxygen .... I am here with her now and when all is clear I will return home with her poodle/maltese mix rescue" Bella" as my beloved Mom can no longer care for her  ... Little Miss Bella has all sorts of issues from her early neglect in life so it will be a challenge for her to come to a new home and make the adjustment of a new Mom. Sadly my Mom will not be able to care for her ever again. So, I will not be getting my Angel at this time .... I will need to put all my effort, love and attention to Miss Bella so she will make the transition .... I already know it isn't going to be easy for her ..... someone hurt her badly in the past and she has never forgotten it. I will travel and bring her to see my Mom as often as I can .... so a puppy is not feasible at this time. I don't know if it will ever happen but I know God has a plan for me and if it's meant to be it will be. For now I am thankful and happy my Mom made it thru the surgery and she is resting comfortably and I can take her little Bella and give her lots of love. Thank you and Warmest Regards to all who love and spoil there Maltese's.


----------



## CloudClan

QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 12 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761142


> Hello - my mother Belle Parish joined this site to help me find my "dream maltese" I had a male rescue in the past and was searching for a little girl to join me. THANKS to HER and ALL of you for your help in finding Bonnie's Angel's. I hope you are all reading this as there has been a turn of events and it goes to show you never know what life will hand you. After all your help I contacted Bonnie and she just had a litter of 3 females - so, as luck would have it - I could get one of her Angels .... I was beyond excited... I spoke with Bonnie and really liked her and felt so good about everything - My Mom and I were on cloud 9 - my mom bought a pink baby blanket for her Granddog's arrival ..... and then ..... 5 days later my Mother had a heart attack and has been diagnosed with pulmonary (sp) heart disease - she had surgery and she will be in a nursing home for at least 30 days and then home with help and on oxygen .... I am here with her now and when all is clear I will return home with her poodle/maltese mix rescue" Bella" as my beloved Mom can no longer care for her  ... Little Miss Bella has all sorts of issues from her early neglect in life so it will be a challenge for her to come to a new home and make the adjustment of a new Mom. Sadly my Mom will not be able to care for her ever again. So, I will not be getting my Angel at this time .... I will need to put all my effort, love and attention to Miss Bella so she will make the transition .... I already know it isn't going to be easy for her ..... someone hurt her badly in the past and she has never forgotten it. I will travel and bring her to see my Mom as often as I can .... so a puppy is not feasible at this time. I don't know if it will ever happen but I know God has a plan for me and if it's meant to be it will be. For now I am thankful and happy my Mom made it thru the surgery and she is resting comfortably and I can take her little Bella and give her lots of love. Thank you and Warmest Regards to all who love and spoil there Maltese's.[/B]



I am so sorry about your mom's health issues and the fact that you have to postpone your dream baby right now. May God Bless you and your mom and her little Bella as you deal with this crisis. 

rayer:


----------



## allheart

Gosh, I am so sorry about your Mom too. Bless you and her, and we all will keep you in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Apr 12 2009, 12:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761155


> QUOTE (belleparish @ Apr 12 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761142





> Hello - my mother Belle Parish joined this site to help me find my "dream maltese" I had a male rescue in the past and was searching for a little girl to join me. THANKS to HER and ALL of you for your help in finding Bonnie's Angel's. I hope you are all reading this as there has been a turn of events and it goes to show you never know what life will hand you. After all your help I contacted Bonnie and she just had a litter of 3 females - so, as luck would have it - I could get one of her Angels .... I was beyond excited... I spoke with Bonnie and really liked her and felt so good about everything - My Mom and I were on cloud 9 - my mom bought a pink baby blanket for her Granddog's arrival ..... and then ..... 5 days later my Mother had a heart attack and has been diagnosed with pulmonary (sp) heart disease - she had surgery and she will be in a nursing home for at least 30 days and then home with help and on oxygen .... I am here with her now and when all is clear I will return home with her poodle/maltese mix rescue" Bella" as my beloved Mom can no longer care for her  ... Little Miss Bella has all sorts of issues from her early neglect in life so it will be a challenge for her to come to a new home and make the adjustment of a new Mom. Sadly my Mom will not be able to care for her ever again. So, I will not be getting my Angel at this time .... I will need to put all my effort, love and attention to Miss Bella so she will make the transition .... I already know it isn't going to be easy for her ..... someone hurt her badly in the past and she has never forgotten it. I will travel and bring her to see my Mom as often as I can .... so a puppy is not feasible at this time. I don't know if it will ever happen but I know God has a plan for me and if it's meant to be it will be. For now I am thankful and happy my Mom made it thru the surgery and she is resting comfortably and I can take her little Bella and give her lots of love. Thank you and Warmest Regards to all who love and spoil there Maltese's.[/B]



I am so sorry about your mom's health issues and the fact that you have to postpone your dream baby right now. May God Bless you and your mom and her little Bella as you deal with this crisis. 

rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

THANK YOU so much - I appreciate your kind words during this time ! Best to You and Your little ones.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 12 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761158


> Gosh, I am so sorry about your Mom too. Bless you and her, and we all will keep you in our prayers. :grouphug:[/B]


THANK YOU sooooooo much.... I appreciate your prayers and kind words.... all the BEST to you and your little ones.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Bless your mother, and bless you for caring for Little Miss Bella. 

They both need you right now. :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I will keep your mother in my prayers. rayer: You should stick around, we may be able to help you out some with Miss Bella. We have a trainers and a vet on this forum and many members have rescues with issues that they are also working through.  

Good luck, Bless your mother and have a happy Easter


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh

I will keep you and your mom in my prayers. Take care!

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose

I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 12 2009, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761173


> Bless your mother, and bless you for caring for Little Miss Bella.
> 
> They both need you right now. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much ~ Have a Blessed Day !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 12 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761178


> I will keep your mother in my prayers. rayer: You should stick around, we may be able to help you out some with Miss Bella. We have a trainers and a vet on this forum and many members have rescues with issues that they are also working through.
> 
> Good luck, Bless your mother and have a happy Easter [/B]


Thank you so much ~ after I get back home with Miss Bella I will join under my own name and I'm sure I will have lots of questions about this little girl - she was neglected by her former owner and she had big dogs who tormented her and took her food - so she hides her food all around the house - she cowers everytime I go to pet her - I feel like she sleeps with one eye open ... my Mom adopted her 2 1/2 years ago and she has received a lot of love and attention but the effects are still with her she has trust issues but is much better .... she will have to learn a new home all over again - luckily I have bonded with her - she sticks by my side and doesn't let me out of her sight - so - hopefully the transition won't be too traumatic for her.... I also think she knows that my Mom cannot take care of her anymore - i think she feels it - she's very smart. Thanks again for your prayers! Have a Blessed Easter!


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear about your mom. I only "know" her from her posts here but she seems like such a nice lady. I could tell how much she loves you the way she was helping you find your perfect Maltese. 

I'm so glad that you will be looking after her pup and I hope it all works out. 

My very best wishes to you and your mother. :grouphug:


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (Kenny&Tiffany'sMom @ Apr 12 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761179


> rayer: :grouphug:[/B]



THANK YOU... HUGS received !


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 12 2009, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761355


> Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear about your mom. I only "know" her from her posts here but she seems like such a nice lady. I could tell how much she loves you the way she was helping you find your perfect Maltese.
> 
> I'm so glad that you will be looking after her pup and I hope it all works out.
> 
> My very best wishes to you and your mother.[/B]


THANK YOU so much... she is indeed a wonderful Mother - she loves her Little Bella so much and gave her a wonderful loving home after she experienced 6 months of neglect and torment from the owner and her 3 big dogs. She was looking forward to being a Grandmom to one of Bonnie's Angels - who knows - maybe it will still happen at some point but not anytime soon... little Bella is going to need alot of love and attention once she goes home with me - it's another change for her. And i don't know about bringing another dog in the mix with her issues - I'll have to wait and see. Have a Blessed Easter and thanks again for being so kind.


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (maggieh @ Apr 12 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761217


> I will keep you and your mom in my prayers. Take care!
> 
> :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much - I appreciate it ! Have a Blessed Easter!


----------



## Guest

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 12 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761345


> I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}[/B]


Thank you so much - I appreciate it - Happy Easter to You and Daisy !


----------

